# Samsung NVMe 3.0 Driver



## xkm1948 (May 2, 2018)

New 3.0 NVMe driver for Samsung NVMe drives.

http://ssd.samsungsemi.com/ecomobile/ssd/update15.do?fname=/Samsung_NVM_Express_Driver_3.0.exe

Or here:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/samsung_nvm_express_driver.html

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tx7eop4312in2cq/Samsung_NVM_Express_Driver_3.0.exe


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 2, 2018)

Ehhhh.... In giving it some time...
I'm afraid of Samsung bugs...
I hope to hear good things...


----------



## xkm1948 (May 2, 2018)

More source:

http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...tory&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=3432&lang=en
https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/109201-samsung-nvme-driver-updated.html#post1360539
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?101742-Samsung-Releases-NEW-NVMe-Driver-3-0

Seems to be problem free so far with 960 series drives.


----------



## Octopuss (May 4, 2018)

Why doesn't Samsung post any changelog? This is annoying.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 4, 2018)

I have been using 3.0 with 0 issues since Wednesday.
I feel like my crystalmark scores lowered some though. lol but that happens from time to time anyway


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> Why doesn't Samsung post any changelog? This is annoying.


They might not be ready. They might be for the new 970 series. Samsung Magician doesn't list them for any of my Samsung drives yet.


----------



## Octopuss (May 4, 2018)

There was no changelog with the previous version either. I think they just don't feel like people need to know what the changes are.


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 4, 2018)

Change to support 970 series:  (Magician normally gets a update as well, when a new series comes out.  Still on 5.2.)

http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/

This driver supports Samsung NVMe SSD 970 PRO, 970 EVO, 960 PRO, 960 EVO and 950 PRO.
NVMe Driver
Version 3.0 | 4.6MB DOWNLOAD
NVMe Driver Installation Guide
599KB DOWNLOAD
* Notice : The driver supports Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10.
Recommended minimum system configuration is Intel Haswell Refresh Processor, 2GB RAM, 50MB free disk space and UEFI Bios v2.3.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 4, 2018)

Will this get picked up by a windows update?


----------



## Space Lynx (May 4, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> Will this get picked up by a windows update?



no, Microsoft uses their own NVMe driver. I recommend you Install Samsung's


----------



## Hotobu (May 15, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> no, Microsoft uses their own NVMe driver. I recommend you Install Samsung's




...so I'm only just now realizing that I never did install an NVMe driver. I have been running stock since I installed it.  I will do so when I get home, but do you think there would be any noticable performance increase?


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2018)

Hotobu said:


> ...so I'm only just now realizing that I never did install an NVMe driver. I have been running stock since I installed it.  I will do so when I get home, but do you think there would be any noticable performance increase?


Not really noticeable. You'll get a little better write performance with the Samsung driver.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2018)

erocker said:


> Not really noticeable. You'll get a little better write performance with the Samsung driver.






Hotobu said:


> ...so I'm only just now realizing that I never did install an NVMe driver. I have been running stock since I installed it.  I will do so when I get home, but do you think there would be any noticable performance increase?




also, when you look at the folder for the samsung NVMe driver there are a couple security certificates in there. not sure if it really helps with security or not, but meh


----------

